# Unie's Sick



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This weekend, Unie stopped eating and only pooped out little strings of bile. She threw up a bunch of seeds late Sunday and I did a bunch of checks. I found what I think was one lone Trichomonad and so started her on Metronidazole. Later, I fed her a little bit of thin formula to get something through. That's working and we're getting poop now that doesn't look particularly bad.

However, last night when I got home from work and took her out to fly (she hasn't acted sick through all of this to this point), she was flapping her wings as normal but I could hear something that didn't sound right so I stopped her flying and listened closely and I could hear rasping sounds, wheezing and when she vocalizes, you can tell it doesn't sound right. I started her on Doxycycline last night due to that and called the vet first thing this morning. We've had too many on here who have not made it through that particular symptom.

I arranged for her to get a treatment with a nebulizer using saline and Gentamicin, which doesn't typically absorb much if any--it just gets the stuff on the surfaces of the trachea and air sacs. The earliest that I could get in was lunchtime and when I went to pick her up to take her, she'd progressed to open-beak breathing.

I personally kept my eyes on her during the nebulization and took her out halfway to give her a little bit of a rest since she really opened her beak during the treatment and was in some distress. It's much worse when it's family, you know. Anyhow, got her re-installed for the second half and she made it through. Dr. Welch had been away during the deal and I stuck around to talk with him for a moment when he returned. He listened with the stethoscope and pronounced her air sacs clear so the problem was solely in the trachea. 

When I was cashing out, Unie coughed up and spat a substantial blob of mucus that I sent in to Dr. Welch for cytology. He agreed that when a patient goes to that much trouble to present you with a sample, it's just prudent to take a look. It was only mucoid debris with no discernible rods (gram negative bacilli) so he feels good about it. We decided that since she's getting the topical antibiotic that'll have good activity against Gram-positives that we can get away with switching to a systemic antibiotic to get Gram-negatives, namely Baytril.

After Unie coughed up the blob, she appeared far less distressed, which led me to ask if the saline portion of the nebulization treatment led to breaking up mucus that was too dry and couldn't easily get cleared because of its thickness. He affirmed that can be a huge part of it. In birds, the trachea is so much longer by comparison than it is in us. As such, it's a lot easier for us to spit up phlegm than for them. In them, phlegm that gets too dry can be a life-threatening problem in the trachea so extreme humidity can be a lifesaver. We'll retreat tomorrow and then probably every other day for awhile--just have to see how it goes. She's not out of the woods, but it's not looking as bad as it did a few hours ago. Keep your fingers crossed.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

will do........fingers, toes, legs, arms and eyes............GET WELL SOON UNIE........


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hang in there, Unie.
Daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Everything I could cross is crossed. Best of luck to our girl.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's hoping for a quick and complete recovery from whatever is ailing Unie.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Keeping my fingers crossed for whatever ails Uni and thinking that I would
also consider other lung possibilities as well, such as uninvited residents.

fp


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Pidgey, I am glad you were right on top of this. I will say a prayer tonight for Unie.

Jaz


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Unie's acting pretty much normal now, there's no evidence of a respiratory problem. She even griped at me in her normal voice. I guess she needed to hack up a lugey in the worst way.

Why don't we start a small research project and see what we can find about whether the kind of uninvited guests that fp's talking about (air sac mites?) show up in microscopic examination of the poop or mucus. I'm just sincerely asking because for all the times that the subject has come up, I don't recall us ever discussing a way to tell for sure. I remember seeing pictures of mange bugs in dog poop sample pictures, so it may be that there's a standard way of getting to the bottom of that question.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Unie's acting pretty much normal now, there's no evidence of a respiratory problem. She even griped at me in her normal voice. I guess she needed to hack up a lugey in the worst way.
> 
> Why don't we start a small research project and see what we can find about whether the kind of uninvited guests that fp's talking about (air sac mites?) show up in microscopic examination of the poop or mucus. I'm just sincerely asking because for all the times that the subject has come up, I don't recall us ever discussing a way to tell for sure. I remember seeing pictures of mange bugs in dog poop sample pictures, so it may be that there's a standard way of getting to the bottom of that question.
> 
> Pidgey


Well, fp isn't only referring to airsac mites here. There are other's worms that 
also can end up in the lungs. Poop and or mucous exudate from the lungs will not always carry the microscopic evidence of their residency. Do what you will w/the reminder, I still hope that Uni recovers as quickly as possible from
what ails her.

fp


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Unie recovering, hopefully*

Pidgey,

So glad to hear the good part about Unie.

This is something I picked up on air sac mites, since I suspect Wieteke of having them.

----------

http://www.geocities.com/canarytales_lindahogan/research.htm#Research4 

Air Sac Mites by Frank Scandaglia, DVM

Frank Scandaglia, DVM is a practicing veterinarian in New York who has been involved with birds most of his life. This article originally appeared in Finch & Canary World magazine. 

He mentions that air sac mites are commonly passed to young in the food regurgitated by parents. 

Should therefore be able to see some (dead) individual mites in the poop?

Also,


> As far as it is known, the Air Sac Mite lives and reproduces on the epithelial surface of the respiratory tract, including the areas of the paranasal sinuses, trachea, syrinx, bronchi, lungs and air sacs. The complete life cycle of the Air Sac Mite is approximately fourteen to twenty one days. As mentioned earlier this takes place along the surface of the respiratory tract of affected birds. One interesting aspect of the Air Sac Mite life cycle, is that the female is Larviparous, this means that the Nymph stage occurs within the adult female Air Sac Mite, thus the female "gives birth" to Larvae which soon go on to mature into adults. Larvae and adult Air Sac Mites are very motile and can easily move through mucous and other respiratory debris. This is because they are specially equipped with long jointed legs.


I also saved as a web archive (someplace) a Dutch website showing air sac mites and/or worms in slides from a necropsy. Need to find it.

Til later (need to sleep), and best wishes for Unie,

Larry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

pidgey, please give Unie all the love and kisses you can muster, FROM ME of course, (well, ok , i'll let you sneak in a couple yourself, but only a few, i'm watching!!)
you know UNIE"S story touched my heart in a huge way. i really hope she stays feeling better, and if its just the luggie that is the problem, but DARN am i glad she hawked that thing up!! and you'll probably never hear me utter the words "i'm so glad to see that luggie" ever again..
well, not see, but hear about, and thats probably worse!! but this is about a bird, and not just any bird, you see, pidgey's a superhero, and i'm his sidekick, and unie is our special secret weapon. without her, we wouldnt be able to be the great crime-fighting team we are today!! (ok, i admit, we need a little work on THAT one)
BUT, all you pidgey's in need, animals in peril, and dames in distress (the dames in distress was pidgey's idea, trust me, i'm not too fond of it) just call out UNIE!! and she lets us know pronto!!
and pidgey, i'm still workin on that cape for you, but i have an extra addition to your superhero get-up. it's a spandex shorts/shirt combo, like a jumper, skin-tight, with the american flag emblazoned over the WHOLE thing!! STARS AND STRIPES ON SPANDEX!! i know you're a large, but i made it in a small, because how are you gonna impress all those dames in a proper fit?? nope, it's gotta be FORM FITTING!! 
(cup, jock strap, and batteries not included)
just tryin' to get a laugh and a smile out of you, Pidgey, during this stressfull time. please tell Unie i'm thinkin' of her, and you too. i just know she'll pull through, like the tough champ she is.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> ...In birds, the trachea is so much longer by comparison than it is in us. As such, it's a lot easier for us to spit up phlegm than for them. In them, phlegm that gets too dry can be a life-threatening problem in the trachea so extreme humidity can be a lifesaver....
> Pidgey


Just curious if the nebulizer is heated and, if so, to what temperature?

You have a very sure feel for what will help a bird improve. Sure hope Unie recovers quickly and is back flying soon!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Was checking new posts and caught "Unie's Sick" out of the corner of my eye! At least I THOUGHT that was what I saw! I panicked! Came back to see for sure and OH NO!!!

Talk about relieved to hear she is doing better!! Remember when her story was posted...Unie has a VERY SPECIAL PLACE IN ALL OUR HEARTS!!

I'm leaping right in the middle of the pack and sending ALL THE LOVE, HUGS AND HEALING THOUGHTS, not to mention that special HEALING LIGHT to surround her!

Come on Unie, you are such an inspiration to blind pigeons everywhere!! STAY WITH US...

Besides, Pidgey NEEDS his exercise to take you flying!


----------



## PIGEONFAIRY (Oct 10, 2006)

I am the PigeonFairy Godmother of the one I call _Guardian of Broken Pigeons._ You know him as "Pidgey."

I am here, little one, and have wrapped you securely with the loving and healing light of all PigeonFairy Godmothers. You are under our protective custody as is Guardian of Broken Pigeons. 

I know the stress he feels and will continue to protect and help him relax to better tend your needs and his.

While you cannot not see us, you will feel the warmth of our love and protection. Some have said they catch a glimpse of "light" out of the corner of their eye. 

I, along with my brothers and sisters, will always be with you, Unie and Guardian.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Unie can see the PIGEONFAIRY! SHE KNOWS!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Unie can see the PIGEONFAIRY! SHE KNOWS!


Oh, for sure, Feather. We all have PIGEONFAIRY GODMOTHERS or GODFATHERS. Some humans can catch glimpses but ALL pigeons can see them!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I arranged for her to get a treatment with a nebulizer using saline and Gentamicin


Can you explain how that is done, Pidgie? Since Speckie's death I have felt inadequate as far as "respiratories" go.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's a simple process, really. The patient goes in a clear tank like an aquarium with a couple of holes in the side (but they don't have to be). The exact same plastic nebulizer that's used on us is plugged into one of the holes and there is a small compressor to pump air through (kinda' like a supersized aquarium air pump). It essentially bubbles up through the medicine/saline mixture in the nebulizer and makes the fog that gets blown into the tank with the patient. The nebulizer portion can be gotten cheap or even for nothing if you know someone working at a hospital where they throw away used ones all the time although you'd still need to construct the box and get a compressor. There are portable, tabletop ones like this:

http://www.portablenebs.com/

There are also hand pump models like this but you'd get pretty tired... :

http://www.allergybegone.com/devlexplaspo.html

And here's a real find--this one from a rat-rescue site has illustrations and explanations:

http://www.ratfanclub.org/nebuliz.html

Anyhow, if you're going to need actual medicine to use in the nebulizer then the hassle of getting that can be half the battle. I haven't needed one before so I've only played with the thought up to this point.

I should point out that Unie's breathing rate was not affected--it was still slow and deep. It was just the phlegm that was her immediate problem. You see, there are common bacterial and other infections that can cause a temporary anemia in them which can simulate a respiratory problem and you might see the breathing rate go high. If that's the case, then a nebulizer treatment could well be a bad idea unless the infection that's causing it is indeed in the lungs.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, you have to know I worried about her all day yesterday and I'm glad to hear there is some improvement. Unie is one of our "special" pigeons that we hold dear to our hearts. 

I know you know this but have you tried Ivermectin on her neck - just in case it is air sac mites? Last year, we had a pigeon that I'm almost 99% sure suffered from air sac mites. It took Ivermectin to finally clear them up and she is still fine today. Air sac mites can be really scary. 

Give Unie a kiss from me and tell her I love her.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Morning!

Well I worried about Unie and Fred all night. So Maggie it looks like we have around the clock worrying covered.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Unie did fine in... "the chamber" today. None of the open beak breathing that she did yesterday. No luggies to hawk up. 

Happy Camper, in fact.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well that is good news. She's such a little trooper!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Pidgey! I'm glad Unie is feeling better.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

She even ate on her own this afternoon and really packed it in besides. She's not making any unusual breathing sounds now when flying or flapping either. It's bad enough when any of the other birds get sick but Unie's... _family_.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad Unie is feeling better. Hope her recovery continues!

Thanks very much for posting the information about the nebulizer.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKs, PIDGEY, GREAT NEWS!!

She's also part of OUR family too...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I know, Squeaks. She pooped up a storm last night. As a matter of fact, I've never seen her poop that much in one day ever, never mind just overnight.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Pidgey, thanks for the relieving news.

Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Whew!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, PIDGEY!!

As with some of us, a good cleanout can do wonders!  

Love, Hugs, and Scritches to Unie for her FULL recovery and regaining her flying time!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I haven't heard any strange noises out of Unie since the third treatment but we went ahead and got one on Saturday about noon for good measure. She's been eating (plenty) for days now and is back up to 275 (that's about her normal weight) where she was at a low of 242 when I took her in. She thanks y'all for your concern, hopes, prayers and general good will.

But make no mistake... she'd bite you if you reached into her space and was silly enough to make noise doing it.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

OH PIDGEY!!! i am so so sooooooooooo happy!!! UNIE is our special girl, and the story of her brought me to tears when i read it after first joining this site. Often when i think something can't work or is impossible, i think of UNIE'S story and how it reminds me to never give up, no matter what. It is truly a huge inspiration for me, and I thank both you and Unie for that....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> I haven't heard any strange noises out of Unie since the third treatment but we went ahead and got one on Saturday about noon for good measure. She's been eating (plenty) for days now and is back up to 275 (that's about her normal weight) where she was at a low of 242 when I took her in. She thanks y'all for your concern, hopes, prayers and general good will.
> 
> *EXCELLENT UPDATE! THANK YOU!*
> 
> ...


*Does that mean she bites YOU too? OH, the JOY of it all...go get 'im Unie. Pidgey needs a good bite or two every so often!! *   

mmmm, where IS that weiner dog when you need him in the "off season?!"


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> *Does that mean she bites YOU too? OH, the JOY of it all...go get 'im Unie. Pidgey needs a good bite or two every so often!! *


or three, or even four!!! and Mr. Squeaks, only every so often?? I think Pidgey gets out of line more often than that!!! you, especially, should know that!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

xxmoxiexx said:


> or three, or even four!!! and Mr. Squeaks, only every so often?? I think Pidgey gets out of line more often than that!!! you, especially, should know that!!


Oh, for sure Moxie! But, in this case, sometimes "less is more"....but over a SUSTAINED period of time. 

And, never underestimate the Pidgey power, so sometimes one has to be a little...ah - subtle...a.k.a. "sneaky." I am a MASTER "SNEAK!" 

Surprise is the name of the game! ROFL....  

You won't believe what Pidgey is "due" and, well, one of these days...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, I'm really glad Unie is feeling better.



Moxie, I don't know if you have run across this link before but another member has a blind bird, Izzy, who has her own web cam.

http://appliedfantasy.net/izze_cam/izze.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There is also the story of RED, the blind pigeon on the home page.

They are wonderful birds!

The UNIQUE thing about Unie is that she FLIES...OUTDOORS...given the chance by a man, also unique, who took a risk!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

has anyone else noticed the home page not fully working??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

xxmoxiexx said:


> has anyone else noticed the home page not fully working??


What seems to be the problem?

Terry


----------

